# macchia di leopardo



## rossanamor

salve,
sono una novizia, spero di poter collaborare proficuamente con tutti voi.
Avrei bisogno di sapere come tradurreste in francese "a macchia di leopardo", in una frase in cui l'espressione è utilizzata per indicare un effetto ottico, non figurato.
l'erba andava a piegarsi in diverse direzioni, creando un effetto “a macchia di leopardo” 
grazie!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

E tu come lo tradurresti?


----------



## rossanamor

io tradurrei 

le gazon qui pliait dans plusieurs directions créait un effet maculé

ma vorrei sapere se esiste una corrispondente espressione figurata


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Rossanamor,
Non credo che esista una traduzione diretta dell'effetto "a macchia di leopardo". Io tradurrei con "l'herbe, en se pliant en tout sens, dessinait des taches comme sur la fourrure d'un léopard". 
Gazon non conviene perché la parola si usa proprio per significare che l'erba è bassa, tosata regolarmente e dunque quasi non si muove con il vento.


----------



## Kinoka

Une petite variante:
"l'herbe, en se pliant en tout sens, dessinait des taches comme *celles* d'un léopard"
Juste pour alléger la phrase, il ne me semble pas que "fourrure" soit nécessaire ici...


----------



## matoupaschat

Oui, cela allège, tu as raison, mais je ne sais pas exactement expliquer pourquoi, mais je préfère avec "fourrure". Peut-être est-ce parce que cela rend l'image plus "immédiatement" parlante, parce que moi je vois l'étendue d'herbe comme la fourrure du léopard et non simplement les taches...


----------



## rossanamor

merci à tous!
je viens de consigner ma traduction... hors contexte c'était pas évident, mais il s'agissait de gazon synthétique défectueux...voilà ma traduction:
le gazon synthétique, en se pliant en tout sens, dessinait des taches comme sur la fourrure d'un léopard 
désolée, ce n'était pas si poétique!!!
à bientôt!


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Rossanamor,
Tu es sûre que cela n'existe pas, la poésie... synthétique?
NB: D'accord avec toi pour *gazon* dans ce cas, évidemment.


----------

